# labels



## BettyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Natal plum pics + others now in gallery


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the label, never heard of that kind of plum. Looks delish!


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2009)

COOL !
Post the recipe


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

*natal plum recipe*

The recipe was a "tester" for the natal plums and was 2 gallon batch. These plums are unusual, taste more like cranberries and have a sticky white glue substance on them. Although I couldn't find any recipe for using them in wine, there was one online reference to making wine from them in Africa. 

3 lbs plums 
4 ripe bananas
1/2 can welches red grape concentrate
water to reach 2 gallons
white sugar 2.5 lbs (estimate)
pectic enzyme
yeast nutrient
tannin
Lavin 1116 yeast
acid blend

For some reason I didn't write down the SG, but it had to be in range, because I fed the sugar to get to target. This one fermented very quickly and produced some rank odors and taste - never mind cloudy, but after a few months it just cleared and the taste really turned around. I left it fairly dry and my husband loves it!

I just started a 5 gallon batch of this (fruit is plentiful) and am keeping the must cooler so that I don't rush the fermentation this time (I believe Wade recommended this).


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

Your labels are gorgeous Betty.

Do the natal plums grow wild there?


Allie


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

The natal plums are originally from Africa, but they became popular here as a hedge. The hummingbirds love the flowers. 

Sea grapes are coming in season now and they are wild (I think) so am now on the search for a wine recipe


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

what's a seagrape?

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2009)

What program do you use to make your labels..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Man all the fruit I have never heard of, I had to check out what a sea grape was and looks pretty interesting!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccoloba_uvifera


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

never heard of that fruit either.. sounds like it'll make nice wine

Allie


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 3, 2009)

*Sea grapes*

I had never heard of it either - of course it's not a real grape, but people make jelly out of them, so, I will give wine a shot (cannot get my hands on a recipe). The fruit has large seed, so I will need a big haul for a decent amount of juice. 

Question: Do you think I should freeze them to maximize the juice?

Tom: I just use my word program for my labels - I find most of my pics on google (search for images). 

I need better paper, though (am using avery labels and spraying with varnish/ clear paint). Nothing survives the humidity here... as soon as I take it out of the fridge, the paper starts curling up, etc.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's what you do.
get super white brightness paper
Set printer to that paper and "best" dpi
print ONE
take to Staples and get copies. These are laser and the ink will not run. Apply them with glue stacks. I been doing that for years with no problem. Labels are real easy to remove.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

BTW
All fruit should be frozen 1st. It helps break down the cell walls and makes for better extraction.


----------

